# My heart was broken... my poor Chan



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

The little daughter of Xam Nho, Chan, disappeared from my life. It's some months ago, in early September 2004. I went home after work and found that my Chan didn't stay at home, trembling in her carpet and welcome me. I look for her all around my house. No sign of her. She is a 6-month-old crippled kitty with problems in brain and hands so she cannot go too far, even climbing to a threshold was very difficult to her. After being sure that she disappeared, I decided to phone to my mom. And what she said? Oh my God, she told me that she had allow one of her acquaintance take her away. I didn't know why and I ask for an explanation. She said that the acquaintance wanted to keep Chan to catch mice. But Chan, in her poor situation, cannot catch anything, even a small fly. I guess she thought that keeping a crippled cat is not useful, and she want to throw MY kitty. I cried and didn't know what to do. I asked her the address of her acquaintance to ransom Chan back but she refused. Now, it's months later, I still wonder where Chan was. In a new home or in a pot to make the cat soup? I cannot and don't want to imagine. It's ironic that my mother did that cruel... in a cruel country where they think cats are eatble, also like pigs or chickens. 

I only wrote to make my mind calm down... thanks for reading.


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Tio, I am very sorry to hear of your loss. If you have read my thread in this section as well, you will know why I was upset, and still am, over that injured cat I found that I was unable to save. I feel SO BAD for the owners because they will not ever truly know what happened to their cat. I have had two cats of mine in my life run away and never come back home.  My fourth cat, Willie, I think he was up on a lost cat poster 2-3 weeks prior to my finding him. But since I never saw the posters again, I never had any way to contact his previous owner.

Once again, I am very sorry to hear about your loss. I hope someday you find closure.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am sorry.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

That is such sad story and I'm sorry for your sadness. Chan being handicap in the first place is sad too. You cared for Chan very much and I hope it has found a new home too. I


----------

